# Clutch bleeding- couple questions



## NomNom (Jul 1, 2011)

Been having a pretty mushy pedal lately so I decided to check my fluid and sure enough it was that ****ty brown color with chunks of whatever the hell it is in my resevoir. Im fairly certain the fluid hasnt been flushed or changed since the factory (48k Miles) after looking at the fluid. 

Anyways looked around and found out how to do it and a few tricks but keep seeing it will bleed into the bell housing. Now is there a hole at the bottom of the housing for it to leak out of or what? Im not getting that part..

Another thing is a lot of the threads are old and there are mixed feelings about different fluids to use. Any suggestions? 

Car is an 06 bone stock.


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

Good quality DOT 4 or 5.1 fluid. Do not get DOT 5 silicone fluid. Once you break it loose you may be able to slip a piece of hose, fuel line, something like that over the bleeder to direct it out of the bell.


----------



## nightrider (May 18, 2012)

well that yucky brown fluid and the dark crap floating around in the bowl is nothing to be worried about. it is just grease that was put in the system for lubrication. every car has this type of fluid after a certain amount of miles are on the car. let's use my 04 for instance, i have close to 110.000 miles on it. and i have never changed the fluid in either the brakes nor the clutch. and have never added any in either. 
if mine start to give me problems i will go and get new one's. the brakes and the clutch are both mechanical parts that use 0-rings to produce the pressure you need for them to work properly. by doing a flush could make them quit or not work as they are supposed to.
You said that you have a spongy pedal. air in the lines. dark fluid will not cause a spongy pedal.


----------



## Texas Goat (Apr 11, 2012)

The only way I've found to end "THE CLUTCH PROBLEM" on my '05 GTO was to go to a Centerforce Clutch, Tick Performance Clutch Master Cylinder Kit & I'm waiting for Drive Shaft Shop's one piece aluminum drive shaft to replace factory 2 piece crap.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

nightrider said:


> well that yucky brown fluid and the dark crap floating around in the bowl is nothing to be worried about. it is just grease that was put in the system for lubrication. every car has this type of fluid after a certain amount of miles are on the car. let's use my 04 for instance, i have close to 110.000 miles on it. and i have never changed the fluid in either the brakes nor the clutch. and have never added any in either.
> if mine start to give me problems i will go and get new one's. the brakes and the clutch are both mechanical parts that use 0-rings to produce the pressure you need for them to work properly. by doing a flush could make them quit or not work as they are supposed to.
> You said that you have a spongy pedal. air in the lines. dark fluid will not cause a spongy pedal.


They didn't fill the lines with grease. The blackness is clutch dust. It is very fine and a minute amount sticks to the slave piston when it extends and then gets brought back in past the seal when retracting.

Whatever fluid you bleed out will fall to the bottom of the bell housing and out a little slot on the bottom towards the engine. Besides the difficulty of bleeding it the "right way" if you ever have the transmission off for any reason replace your slave and put a remote bleeder line put on it. You route that up to the engine bay by the reservoir and you can flush top to bottom standing up and being able to watch the tiny reservoir while your doing it.

There are several good options for clutches and "the best" depends on your budget and intended use. IMHO a new master cylinder isn't needed unless the old one breaks. The stock one works fine if everything else is fine.The system is self adjusting just like your brakes too so there's no need for that either.


----------



## Dishphead (Jan 4, 2012)

Texas Goat said:


> The only way I've found to end "THE CLUTCH PROBLEM" on my '05 GTO was to go to a Centerforce Clutch, Tick Performance Clutch Master Cylinder Kit & I'm waiting for Drive Shaft Shop's one piece aluminum drive shaft to replace factory 2 piece crap.


you arent worried about vibration from the 1 piece shaft?
that would just drive me nuts.


----------



## sam5828 (Jul 17, 2012)

Dishphead said:


> you arent worried about vibration from the 1 piece shaft?
> that would just drive me nuts.


I have one from the drive shaft shop and only time mine starts to vibrate is around 130 but it isnt bad at all hell it could be from something else.
But i dont keep it there long few sec then back off.

Also i just went thru the mushy clutch pedal and mine was the slave, dropped tranny and slave fell apart so that is where i would start OP. Also bled mine like 3 times and pedal is still soft but i really dont know what it is susposed to feel like since the other one was junk. But is goes into gear alot better now and not so jerky when shifting.


----------

